# Stihl PP800 lopper head??



## KenJax Tree (Jun 5, 2013)

Do any of you guys know or have the part# for the pruner head for the Stihl aluminum extendable pruner pole??(i have the PP800) its in the catalog but there isn't a part# and i asked at the dealer and got an "i don't know" followed by a blank stare. Thanks.

This part right here:
http://m.stihlusa.com/products/pole-pruners/accessories/pole-pruner-accessories/prunlop/


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! You didn't all need to respond all at once i got the number from Stihl its: 7010 881 3604


----------

